# Interesting Vulgar Way to Find a Restaurant



## mr drinky (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.wherethefeckshouldigotoeat.com/

The URL is tweaked, the 4th 'e' should be a 'u'. 


k.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 6, 2013)

omg it does work in my town! I should fecking go now


----------



## daveb (Nov 6, 2013)

Great concept but. It suggested a place where the pizza sucks and the service is lousy. The prices are high though... 2nd up was Taco Hell.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2013)

> WHY DON'T YOU ****ING GO TO​SIK GAEK



Works!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 6, 2013)

Pretty funny site; works pretty well for the local stuff around me.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome... just showed this to some chefs that happened to be in the store when i was reading this... hilarious


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 6, 2013)

Lol I think they need to pay more attention to some of the times they are open. At 730 at night, the breakfast place isn't open. Also were to get a drink it sent me to Subway.... not sure about your subway, but the 2 I go to don't serve alc.. Other than that not to bad. Wouldn't want to use it in somewhere I don't live.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 11, 2013)

Felt good to click the "me no likey" button for a few local restaurants.


----------

